# 2002 Kodiak 400 carb help...



## gpinjason

OK, my wife's Kodiak has been having some idle issues lately, so I decided to pull the carb out and clean it up.. it was pretty dirty so I figured it was gonna help out a lot to clean it up.. got it all cleaned out and put back together, and now it won't run at all!! :34: If I choke it, and give it some gas with the throttle, it will run a little, but sputters really bad and dies as soon as you let off the throttle... the only thing I can think of that might not have gotten back EXACTLY like it was, is the A/F screw... might be 1/4 to 1/2 turn off... would that be my problem? or is something else screwed up? I sprayed all the jets out with carb cleaner, and then blew everything out with an air gun really good... the air filter is clean and brand new... it was running before I pulled the carb out, the only problem is when the engine started warming up, it would start idling really high, and I had to turn down the idle adjustment, then after a while it would start dieing when you stop, so I'd turn the idle back up, then it would get too high... my next check was gonna be valves, but now it wont run at all... 

I think I'm gonna order a DynoJet kit anyway to compensate for the snorkels, does the kit come with new o-rings and stuff too? 

Bootlegger? LOL


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

My a/f screw is about 1-1.5 turns out. The jet kit just comes with jets, needle and spring.


----------



## old griz rider

if it is snorkeled meed new main jet and pilot jet. what size snorkels did you run? did it start doing this after the snorkels? or before does it back fire threw the carb?


----------



## gpinjason

I was running fine with and without the snorks until I took it apart and cleaned all the gunk out of it... now it won't run at all... with or without snorkel...


----------



## old griz rider

it is hard to diagnose on computer if you can take it to twisted custom in spring. jess will look at it. no cost.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Sounds like a intake leak to me , check all of the boots and clamps .


----------



## gpinjason

hondarecoveryman said:


> Sounds like a intake leak to me , check all of the boots and clamps .


I thought the same thing, checked the boot clamps really good... and has a brand new twin air filter... I still haven't had a chance to mess with it again.. 

one question though, on the diaphragm, how hard should you have to blow into the vacuum port for the diaphragm to open? it does seem like it takes a little too much air to open it... but I checked the diaphragm really good for rips/holes and found nothing... and the slide moves good inside the carb...


----------



## hondarecoveryman

not sure about how much pressure it takes, but you can cut the spring to change that ,mke sure its not pinching th diaphram when you tighten the screws down . I have had that happen before


----------



## gpinjason

update... I'm an idiot... I had the pilot and main jets switched... don't know how I did it, but it happened... it's running again!! :34:


----------



## drtj

It happens to the best of us. Lol


----------

